# Innova?



## appleblossom (May 19, 2010)

I used to feed Innova but switched to FROMM when P & G took over the natura products. My 3 chihuahuas have been doing well on it but just recently my oldest chihuahua who is 11 years old has started having dry flaky skin & Im wondering if it could be the food I switch flavors each bag so they dont get bored. I have considered putting him back on INNOVa since he did so well on it before but I am unsure if it is still a good quality food. I have looked at their website & it states that nothing has been changed & its still the same quailty food but would like to know how others feel about the food now...Does anyone have any thoughts on Innova?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

no one is going to have any PROOF that Proctor and Gamble has destroyed the Innova brand. So don't take anyone's comments as factual. 

THAT being said, there are some "feelings" many of us have that lead us to wishing the takeover had never occurred. 

But 100% for certain that the brand has been degraded? No one can tell you that for sure.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> no one is going to have any PROOF that Proctor and Gamble has destroyed the Innova brand. So don't take anyone's comments as factual.
> 
> THAT being said, there are some "feelings" many of us have that lead us to wishing the takeover had never occurred.
> 
> But 100% for certain that the brand has been degraded? No one can tell you that for sure.


Unless they change the ingredients list. :| Have they yet? Hopefully they won't because Innova is a brand I would recommend to someone if they can't possibly find a better grain free alternative like Wellness CORE or TOTW.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Kelly,

I don't believe the ingredient lists have changed much, if at all on any of the Natura products. Someone may have to verify this.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Innova as far as I can remember is not grain free! I don't feed this to my dogs but do feed EVO to my cats and so far nothing has been out of the ordinary.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

correct, Innova is grain inclusive. 

EVO and Cal Natural are the only Grain Free lines that Natura offers(last time I checked).


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> Kelly,
> 
> I don't believe the ingredient lists have changed much, if at all on any of the Natura products. Someone may have to verify this.


I have been saving the ingredients label from the Turkey/Chicken EVO since the P&G takeover was announced and have not seen any difference. I'd certainly post about it if it happens.

Our GSP does great on EVO. There is no way I'd stay with it if he didn't.

That being said, it is a dense, calorie rich food that is very high protein (~43%). Dogs need a lot less of it than other brands. You have to play with the amounts based on your dog's metabolism & energy level.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't fed any of my animals Innova, BUT I do have one cat that refuses to eat raw, and Evo is in her rotation, both canned (when she'll eat it!) and kibble. 
California Natural is one of our biggest selling foods at my business, mostly because it still trumps all other limited ingredient formulas out there, and I have not had one single complaint from any customers since the takeover. Innova sales went down enough that I stopped stocking it, and only have one person special ordering it from me. I don't think this has anything to do with a quality or ingredient change, but rather the fact that there are so many acceptable alternatives to Innova. Evo is in another league that has less competition, and with Orijen not readily available in my area, our Evo clients have pretty much stuck with Evo. If sales are down, it's not enough to notice. I don't feel there is a GOOD alternative to cal. nat.


----------



## appleblossom (May 19, 2010)

thanks for the replys everyone... I am very happy with Fromm & am only considering the Innova because my 11 year old chi did so well on it. I picked up a bag & will see if he has any improvements on it if not them who knows where ill go from there...The ingredient list still looks the same so maybe they didnt change it so far. I have found it is really easy to get now both Petco & Petsupermarket carry it now. I was originally buying it from a specialty boutique but after the take over she decided to no longer carry it & now just sells FROMM, orijen, acana, sojos & I believe natures variety


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

The ingredients list by far remains the same, it's impossible to tell whether or not P&G will make any changes to the food, but for now it seems the same.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I stopped using Evo (also a Natura product) after the P&G buyout. I will never buy another Natura product again.

Have you looked at Champion? Orijen is grain free, but Acana has both grain free and grain inclusive. Might be worth looking into. I've fed the grain gree Acana and loved the results I got. I thought it was a higher quality product than Evo. If I had to go back to kibble (feed raw now :smile: ), I would feed Lily Orijen and Scout the Acana grain free. :smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> I have considered putting him back on INNOVa since he did so well on it before but I am unsure if it is still a good quality food.


Of course it's still a quality food. It's still the same stuff. There is no indication that there will be a change anytime in the near future. The only problem with it is the internet hysteria that has attached itself to it.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

One could certainly make the case that larger companies have greater quality control measures than some of these smaller, --cash strapped-- at times companies. I can promise you that P and G has a much larger, more sophisticated Quality department than Natura. I'm not saying they choose to USE their money and power appropriately...I'm just saying THEY COULD. 

In the end, P and G will do what we, as consumers demand. If we want cheap garbage litterred with corn and by products, they will be more than happy to make tons of it. If we demand a true premium food exhibited through our buying decisions, they will honor that.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> thanks for the replys everyone... I am very happy with Fromm & am only considering the Innova because my 11 year old chi did so well on it. I picked up a bag & will see if he has any improvements on it if not them who knows where ill go from there...The ingredient list still looks the same so maybe they didnt change it so far. I have found it is really easy to get now both Petco & Petsupermarket carry it now. I was originally buying it from a specialty boutique but after the take over she decided to no longer carry it & now just sells FROMM, orijen, acana, sojos & I believe natures variety


Just a point of clarification: while the regular Innova line is now available in the pet megastores, EVO (grainlesss) is not.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

not sure if Pet Supplies Plus is considered a Megastore but they do carry EVO.

Assuming megastore would only be Petco and Petsmart but PSP is pretty big up here.


----------



## jiml (Jun 29, 2010)

innova is now in petsmart. saw it today


http://www.petsmart.com/family/inde...d&f=PAD/Brands/Innova&fbc=1&fbn=Brands|Innova


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> not sure if Pet Supplies Plus is considered a Megastore but they do carry EVO.
> 
> Assuming megastore would only be Petco and Petsmart but PSP is pretty big up here.


Their website lists Innova for dog food yet shows Innova & EVO logos on their main page. 

There does seem to be one on this side of FL, but the closest store is 30 miles away. Luckily, I have an EVO supplier much closer.


----------



## appleblossom (May 19, 2010)

My local petco only carrys Innova but Petsupermarket carrys EVO & Innova...


----------

